

Ask HN: Is there an API for HN ? - olalonde

Is there an API for HN ? I've seen a lot of apps around HN and I'd like to build my own. Is there an API for HN or are those apps scraping the content?
======
tpyo
<http://news.ycombinator.com/rss> ?

~~~
mmastrac
Thanks, I've been looking for that for a while. Is that linked anywhere?

~~~
tpyo
At the bottom of the page.

------
grinich
I built the HN iPhone app. (<http://michaelgrinich.com/hackernews/>)

Right now, it's all done via web scraping. I think others have used
BeautifulSoup.py and similar tools to quickly grab content.

~~~
grinich
I've also seen a few people use Yahoo Pipes, although that was blocked for a
while.

------
zachbeane
You can download the Arc tarball and read news.arc to see what's available.
It's not up-to-date with the current version of Hacker News, but it will give
you the general idea.

The direct answer to your question is "no".

------
jacquesm
Depending on the 'timeliness' you can scrape the google cache or you can ask
Paul if it is ok to scrap HN directly.

------
Mark_B
Please don't think this a trollish answer but, why not just ask the people
behind the various HN apps how they're getting their data.

~~~
bravura
Like whom besides searchyc

